

Show HN: Ensichat – Decentralized instant messenger for Android - Nutomic
https://github.com/Nutomic/ensichat

======
erikb
I have to say a few months ago there were too many of such projects to get me
excited any more. I don't mean to criticise just to state why I can't say much
about it. Why not work with some of the other projects with decentralized
chat?

~~~
Nutomic
There are a few similar projects, but they all have some differences (afaik):

Firechat [1]: closed source, only group chats, no crypto

Bluechat [2]: only group chats

Pinwheel Messenger [3]: only messages to direct neighbors (no routing)

In contrast, Ensichat is for 1 on 1 chats, uses mesh routing and
signs+encrypts messages.

Are there any other, similar projects?

[1] [http://firech.at/](http://firech.at/)

[2] [https://github.com/AlexKang/blue-chat](https://github.com/AlexKang/blue-
chat)

[3] [https://github.com/n8fr8/gilgamesh](https://github.com/n8fr8/gilgamesh)

~~~
rakoo
Please don't forget the Serval Project
([http://www.servalproject.org/](http://www.servalproject.org/)) that meshes
over Wifi and does end-to-end encrypted voice, text and data transfers, has
some serious backing (ie not a single developer on their free time), and is
open source.

I think I like Wifi more because it allows true meshing on long distances, and
the Serval project uses simple phones with the application as routers.

~~~
erikb
What I never really get is why meshing protocols not use any connection
available. SMS, GSM, 3/4G, Wifi, Bluetooth, QRCode+Cam could also be used to
sync chat histories to some degree. Being flexible about the path should have
a huge impact on the resilience of a mesh network. Also using the option to
3/4G helps to overcome the beginning when few people use it.

------
anc84
Bluetooth has a range of less than 100 meters, I don't really understand the
use case for this.

~~~
Raphmedia
Schools. Communication in a subway. Communication in a car. Encrypted
conversation between two people in a public place. Etc.

Personally, I find this project really interesting.

~~~
Nutomic
Also, events like concerts, festivals, conventions, demonstrations. Especially
when the mobile network is overloaded.

Regarding range: Messages are forwarded by nodes, so with enough nodes, much
more than 100 meters can be covered. And the upcoming LTE Direct [1] will have
a range of ~500 meters.

[1] [https://www.qualcomm.com/documents/lte-direct-trial-white-
pa...](https://www.qualcomm.com/documents/lte-direct-trial-white-paper)

~~~
anc84
Ooh, it did not say that anywhere. That's great, can't wait to give it a try.

Do I get notified when my device has successfully forwarded something through
a passer-by? That would motivate running it a lot and might be a nice viral
effect.

------
samsk
Extending chat with audio would be great, smth. like push to talk.

~~~
Nutomic
I'm not sure if latency would be good enough for real time voice chat, but it
would certainly be cool!

